# St Lucie Mud Jam Feb 21st-23rd



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS*: "*TRUCKS GONE WILD" & **"DJ'S TO GO"* WILL BRING THE PARTY TO THIS EVENT, YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE! *SATURDAY'S SCHEDULE:*
*10AM:* *BUDWEISER'S 1/4 MILE TAILGATE PARTY (GRAB YOUR TAILGATE TENT, BBQ GRILL & COOLER ITS PARTY TIME)
**NOON:* *RACES START, WATCH THE MEGA TRUCKS & OUR LOCAL RACES RUN THE MUD DRAGS & FLY OVER THE JUMPS
**6PM:* *HEAD OVER TO THE STAGE FOR SOME GREAT LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, THE STAGE GETS WILD*
*11PM:* *COME TO OUR FAMOUS AFTER DARK FIRE PIT BUGGY PARTY! WHAT HAPPENS AT MUDJAM STAYS AT MUDJAM*


* 
DON'T MISS THE FIRE PIT TRUCK/BUGGY PARTY AFTER THE BAND, ITS WILD! 
Here is a list of things to describe Mudjam. 

You do not need a truck or 4 wheel drive to get around, our roads are hard surface and accessible by all vehicles.

WE BUILT A NEW OVAL HILL N HOLE RACE TRACK, (go to race page for details) 

Live entertainment on Saturday night, with. 
Gator Bressmer & The Jedi Cowboy Band "Country With A Bite"
*
&#159; We are located only 10 minutes from I-95 and the Turnpike.

&#159; Plenty of ticket people so the lines go fast.
&#159;  Plenty of showers hot & regular with plenty of wash downs.
&#159; Plenty of port-o-lets place throughout the park, cleanned & restocked daily .
&#159; Great security to keep you and your stuff safe and secure.

&#159; *Gates open Friday 7 AM and stay open until Sunday 5 PM

*&#159; Great vendors with an onsite store.
*We have a zero tolerance for tearing up the grass in the camping areas, caught and you will be removed from Mudjam, no warnings.*  
WE WILL BE CHECKING VEHICLES FOR GLASS BOTTLES, DON'T BRING ANY, THANKS.
 *I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR PUTTING YOUR TRASH IN BAGS, CLEANUP TOOK HALF THE TIME.

Home Page
*

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

Ive been to this event twice, it's a pretty good time. you are allowed to ride all night so bring those LED bars. 

We will be getting there friday afternoon to set up camp. we plan on being in the back by the trees to get away from the noise of late night drivers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard it's a big party! Lots of people show up. I've watched some of the past years videos. Looks like fun


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah they put on a concert with a stagein the evening. usually everyone lines there buggies up around the edge as there is a rope to seperate vehicles from the crowd. then few hours later they have big bond fire the EMS sets up. followed by another late night DJ concert. it was about 1am when the DJ was starting and i was drained, dunno how everyone had so much energy.

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

oh and there is a "family friendly" camping area where its quiet for those that like to sleep early.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

less than a month away, Grimm Reapers shipped, Snorkels getting done this weekend... I'm getting excited.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

I'll be there with a group of wheelers! Mud jam has turning into a pretty good event, from the very first one they have made major improvements for the better.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

this will be my third time there. first time i went on a saturday to meet my dad and brother. he found out real quick where NOT to put the tent. it was a dust storm. second time i went i was borrowing a friends bike. Now i have my brute and im going all out. 

8 days.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I"M READY!!!!!!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

anyone else going?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

there was a guy in another thread that said he was going with his kids, he obviously hasnt posted up here tho.


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

^I'm headed out this morning. Changed plans a little and I'll only be bringing my wife, and 4&6 year old boys for today. Tomorrow my buddy is supposed to be bringing his two ATV's also along with his wife and 8 yo son


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

whew.. My dad truck had over heating issues and cracked the radiator on the way there... we pulled inbout 530 or six and it was about dark by the time tent was up.. didnt think it was going to be that busy on a friday. didnt have much time to get on here and see where everyone was at. LOVE the new Grim reapers on got. only got stuck once in some knee deep muck. 

dunno where the "trucks gone wild" was.. only saw a few race, it was kinda lame this year in that regard. 

all in all a good time.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

We had a great weekend, nothing major broke. boy was that place packed! Ive been to every mudjam except one and Ive never seen that place that busy on a Friday. All i can say is good times.....


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, where's all the pics?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I took some gopro footage i have to edit together, but its only of me on a buggy watching the races. i was too busy actually riding to use the go pro. i have my mount on my helmet but wasn't wearing it, i need to get one of those head band things.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Mount it to the bill of a ball cap.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

hmm... how do i got about that?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

Thats how all my vids are shot, except I have a Contour not a GoPro.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

No pics, two short videos of some buddy's playing around. was to busy riding to remember to take any pictures.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Ole Nasty said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> 
> Thats how all my vids are shot, except I have a Contour not a GoPro.


nice.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------



rosenj87 said:


> No pics, two short videos of some buddy's playing around. was to busy riding to remember to take any pictures.



exactly. i had my phone in my storage but i wasnt going to take it out with everything slinging mud around HAHA.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

here some general pics of the weekend. 
Wibada Photo | St. Lucie Mud Jam, 2-2014


----------

